# Ameisenhochzeitsflug



## pema (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
gestern war es  zumindest bei einem der vielzähligen Ameisennester in unserem Garten soweit:
die Königinnen und die Drohen verlassen das Nest, um sich zu paaren.
petra


----------



## lotta (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ameisenhochzeitsflug*

 Hei Petra,
tolle Fotos 
ich könnte auch den ganzen Tag, 
mit weit geöffneten Augen und Ohren, durch den Garten und um den Teich schleichen...
um nur nichts zu verpassen,von dem... was da so vor sich geht.
Igel, Eichhörnchen, Tauben ,Ameisen,__ Libellen,Fische, __ Kröten, __ Frösche etc und etc
Wir haben ein schönes Hobby


----------

